# Nail trimming



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Ollies just doesn't like me trimming his claws. Thy manage to do it at the groomers and I will ask them how next time i go but I was interested in any advice here. He pulls his feet away and mouth my hand if I try to even examine his nails. 

Any tips?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Handle his feet gently and regularly; it is really important that he is happy to be handled and it should be part of your daily routine. I would fold a towel up or use a small rubber backed mat and put it on the table or if you have a work top in your utility area that you can use that is great. 
Have some dogs treats in your pocket.
Lift Ollie up and put him on the mat and reward him. Stroke him all over - head, neck, down his back around his sides, down his legs and along his tail. If he is at all bothered treat him after each move. Lift one ear and have a sniff  (healthy ears smell nice!! Ears with infections smell disgusting!), reward and do other ear. Lift his lip and look at his gnashers and gently open his mouth - reward all the time and if he grumbles laugh and tell him he is a silly and carry on. If he learns that grumbling/ mouthing makes you stop he will do it more.
Initially just lift each paw up and say 'paw' or' toes'. Build up until he is happy for you to feel each toe and between each toe - with grass seed season ahead this is important. again reward regularly.
You can pop him up on the mat several times a day to build a positive association with the experience - mat time = lots of treats!
have the clippers up there and let him sniff them, hold his foot and the clippers and reward. 
When he and you are happy handling his feet and you can separate out a toe and brush the hair back so that you can clearly see his toe and nail and he is not bothered just clip a tiny bit (literally the smallest bit to begin with) off the end and immediately reward. To begin with one nail at a time is fine. Bit like the Forth Bridge painting!
If you start this training when they are pups it is easier, but it is not impossible with an older dog. It is a lot to do with your attitude - and good lighting and the right glasses as far as I'm concerned! The reason that the groomer/ vet can do it is because they are confident and unfussed!


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for that. He is generally pretty good in terms of handling. I just need to focus on his feet. Maybe the important aspect for me is formalising it by standing him on a table rather than being casual about it. Can you recommend any decent clippers. The ones I have tried are rubbish.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tecstar said:


> Thanks for that. He is generally pretty good in terms of handling. I just need to focus on his feet. Maybe the important aspect for me is formalising it by standing him on a table rather than being casual about it. Can you recommend any decent clippers. The ones I have tried are rubbish.


I recommend if you have a good relationship with your groomer (and you should do - we pay them enough!!!!) that you talk with her - she will be able to recommend clippers and will probably also give you a master class in how to use them. She may also order them for you - my groomer has got brushes and such for me at trade price


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Brilliant advice from Marzi, despite being a groomer I had never got around to taking this much time with Dudley, he has always hated his nails being done. I have been doing them while he eats, he lets me do it but is still not happy and just tries to eat faster and faster! as I have a quiet week I have decided to really dedicate some time to it and in just a few sessions I am seeing definite improvement. There are some quite good video's on you tube, one shows you how to make a sandpaper board and teach them to rub their nails on it to file them down!! may have to try that too. I like Showtech comfort nail clippers.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie isn't keen on having her nails cut either but if my husband holds her in his arms and gives her a few treats she is fine.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When I was in Kenya with my Dad we would trim the puppies nails from being a couple of weeks old - just taking the tips of new growth off - otherwise they can make their mum quite sore as they paddle while suckling. By the time they were 8 weeks old and going home they were perfectly comfortable having their nails trimmed. 
My dogs think the clippings are wonderful treats, although I have to say that I find it difficult to do the poos nails - they are very black and their feet are very hairy - and it is increasingly difficult to see what I'm doing, even with my varifocals can't decide ifi ti is better with them on or off   the dogs are like 'come on, hurry up get on with it!


----------

